# discus, angel, ... others



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

enjoy, I like comments +/-.....


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

please move this to DISCUS section...


----------



## 1nvad3r (Jan 12, 2010)

*Nice Tank Kuya *

Very nice set up, Kuya if you dont mind can you post your Tank Details ? Lighting etc etc if you dont mind . I have a Discus Tank as well my plants dont looks as nice as your though.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

1nvad3r said:


> Very nice set up, Kuya if you dont mind can you post your Tank Details ? Lighting etc etc if you dont mind . I have a Discus Tank as well my plants dont looks as nice as your though.


75 gal, 48"T5 HO.......look at your PM.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)




----------

